# GAN 356 Air SM



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Jun 10, 2017)

I saw a GAN 356 Air SM Prototype cube in Feliks Zemdegs' video, 



Super Magnetic? Standard Magnetic?

EDIT: Feliks' mains and PBs can be found here. (I want to know his fav peanut butter tho): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1etN_cYzamRragAUqp06ybWQmBOP91s3WeZNn0spiVT4/edit#gid=0


----------



## Matthew H. (Jun 10, 2017)

I wanna say the S stands for "Signature" if anything considering TheCubicle just released a "Max Park Gan356 UM Signature Edition"


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 11, 2017)

Matthew H. said:


> I wanna say the S stands for "Signature" if anything considering TheCubicle just released a "Max Park Gan356 UM Signature Edition"


But what does the "M" stand for? The signature makes sense, but "M"?


----------



## ThatFastGuy (Jun 11, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> But what does the "M" stand for? The signature makes sense, but "M"?


Magnetic


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Jun 12, 2017)

Of course its magnetic, but the S...


----------



## Luke8 (Jun 12, 2017)

I think the s means supreme. My birthday is soon so I hope it comes out in time!


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 12, 2017)

Matthew H. said:


> I wanna say the S stands for "Signature" if anything considering TheCubicle just released a "Max Park Gan356 UM Signature Edition"



How does this make sense if the Signature Edition is literally called "*UM* Max Park Signature Edition"?


----------



## Matthew H. (Jun 12, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> How does this make sense if the Signature Edition is literally called "*UM* Max Park Signature Edition"?


I never said that it makes sense, it was just an assumption as to what the "S" stands for.


----------



## katsudon (Jun 13, 2017)

It probably means Standard Edition, not sure if this store is trusty (especially since they still call gan gans), but I found the name here: http://thegioirubik.com/san-pham/ganspuzzle-gans-air-sm-standard-magnetic/.


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Jun 13, 2017)

katsudon said:


> It probably means Standard Edition, not sure if this store is trusty (especially since they still call gan gans), but I found the name here: http://thegioirubik.com/san-pham/ganspuzzle-gans-air-sm-standard-magnetic/.


To be honest, I think that store created magnetic versions of the standard GAN 356 Air Standard version. The stickers are exactly the same.


----------



## Malkom (Jun 13, 2017)

katsudon said:


> It probably means Standard Edition, not sure if this store is trusty (especially since they still call gan gans), but I found the name here: http://thegioirubik.com/san-pham/ganspuzzle-gans-air-sm-standard-magnetic/.


Nothing wrong with saying Gans, they just mean it's there cube. It's like me saying "Malkoms addiction to correct people for no reason", it doesn't mean my name is Malkoms.


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Jun 13, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Nothing wrong with saying Gans, they just mean it's there cube. It's like me saying "Malkoms addiction to correct people for no reason", it doesn't mean my name is Malkoms.


Well, the S in Gans don't really matter, but I think they prefer GAN. I mean, looking back, they were Ganspuzzle, so maybe people got the name from there. Plus, no one says Ganspuzzle nowadays.


----------



## Luke8 (Jun 15, 2017)

It won't be 'standard" because Feliks won't use a "standard" cube.


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Jun 15, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> It won't be 'standard" because Feliks won't use a "standard" cube.


True.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 16, 2017)

katsudon said:


> It probably means Standard Edition, not sure if this store is trusty (especially since they still call gan gans), but I found the name here: http://thegioirubik.com/san-pham/ganspuzzle-gans-air-sm-standard-magnetic/.


That seems convincing, but the cube Feliks uses has fullbrights. His could be custom though. I also plugged the text on that page into Google Translate and got this: 
"The Gans Air Standard version was mod"
This doesn't give any concrete evidence either way, but I found it interesting.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 16, 2017)

As far as I know, SM has always been Sado-Masochism.


----------



## Malkom (Jun 16, 2017)

Standard makes the most sense, not everyone wants to pay $47 for a magnetic cube. The UM is only $5 more than the Ultimate, meaning Gan should be able to sell magnetic non super customized cubes for around $25.


----------



## Dnomsed Gnik (Jun 17, 2017)

My theory is that SM is the standard GAN 356 Air that is magnetised. (Not the ultimate version) This would mean a heavier cube that probably feels more stable.


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Jun 24, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Standard makes the most sense, not everyone wants to pay $47 for a magnetic cube. The UM is only $5 more than the Ultimate, meaning Gan should be able to sell magnetic non super customized cubes for around $25.


Why would Feliks get such good times on it then, when he likes the ultimate more than the regular air? (2 6.45 averages and many sub 7 averages)


----------



## Malkom (Jun 24, 2017)

MoyuDayanLover3 said:


> Why would Feliks get such good times on it then, when he likes the ultimate more than the regular air? (2 6.45 averages and many sub 7 averages)


Feliks have been cubing for almost ten years, I think he knows how to set up his own cube.


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Jun 24, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Feliks have been cubing for almost ten years, I think he knows how to set up his own cube.


Well, he also knows how to set up he UM.


----------



## Malkom (Jun 24, 2017)

MoyuDayanLover3 said:


> Well, he also knows how to set up he UM.


but the UM almost kinda setup from factory, isn't it? What I've heard the standard and ultimate feel pretty different. The slight change in performance may be outweighed by the "performance" change due to his personal preference.


----------



## ozie (Jun 24, 2017)

356 -> 356 S -> 356 Air -> 356 Air S

Feliks' "Air SM" is probably an "ultimate" version, a Air SUM


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Jun 25, 2017)

Malkom said:


> but the UM almost kinda setup from factory, isn't it? What I've heard the standard and ultimate feel pretty different. The slight change in performance may be outweighed by the "performance" change due to his personal preference.


Yes, and the ultimate has better performance than the standard.


----------



## Sion (Jun 25, 2017)

I feel Feliks is forced to use Gans because of sponsorship. I don't know why. I remember seeing his WR single solve and he didn't seem satisfied with his cube.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 25, 2017)

Sion said:


> I feel Feliks is forced to use Gans because of sponsorship. I don't know why. I remember seeing his WR single solve and he didn't seem satisfied with his cube.


He could always leave and get sponsored by any other company. I think he likes being sponsored by gans because he likes there 333 and he can use whatever he wants for other events.


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Jul 1, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> He could always leave and get sponsored by any other company. I think he likes being sponsored by gans because he likes there 333 and he can use whatever he wants for other events.


That is a plus, being able to use Qiyi, Moyu, or Yuxin for 2x2, and 4x4-7x7 (Though if it were me, I'd choose to be sponsored by Qiyi).


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 1, 2017)

I have found out for sure from various sources that the Air SM is actually the AirS M, meaning it is the magnetic version of the second iteration of the Air, or AirS.


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Jul 1, 2017)

MoyuDayanLover3 said:


> Why would Feliks get such good times on it then, when he likes the ultimate more than the regular air? (2 6.45 averages and many sub 7 averages)


Well, he actually switched to the SM.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 1, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> I have found out for sure from various sources that the Air SM is actually the AirS M, meaning it is the magnetic version of the second iteration of the Air, or AirS.


What sources?
e: nvm I found it


----------



## Malkom (Jul 1, 2017)

MoyuDayanLover3 said:


> That is a plus, being able to use Qiyi, Moyu, or Yuxin for 2x2, and 4x4-7x7 (Though if it were me, I'd choose to be sponsored by Qiyi).


I think Feliks said in an interview (dlsone?) that he likes Gan because of how they treat their workers, implying that other companies don't have too good labour conditions.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 1, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> What sources?
> e: nvm I found it


Where? Can you post a link?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 1, 2017)

Did anyone else notice that he used the SM in his 5.97 WR? He said so in the description of the video.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 1, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Where? Can you post a link?


On qiyis facebook page
E: lol I meant gans


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 1, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> On qiyis facebook page


Oh I can't use facebook.  Any other place I can find it?


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 1, 2017)

In Rami's new video (insanecuber) about his mains/goals he talks about it. He's going to get one in a few days


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 1, 2017)

Theory: the gans air 356 SM will be released at worlds in the Nation Cup. We have known for months that everyone participating will have to use a cube supplied by GAN and Rubik's that is "based on the air model". Since the release is coming up, having the nation cup participants use it first seems like a reasonable idea in my opinion. Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 2, 2017)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Theory: the gans air 356 SM will be released at worlds in the Nation Cup. We have known for months that everyone participating will have to use a cube supplied by GAN and Rubik's that is "based on the air model". Since the release is coming up, having the nation cup participants use it first seems like a reasonable idea in my opinion. Anyone else have any thoughts?


Your probably right. I hope that if that _is_ right, that I can try them out when I go!


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Jul 2, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Your probably right. I hope that if that _is_ right, that I can try them out when I go!


Am I the only one that can't go to Worlds? Oh and link to Feliks' mains: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1etN_cYzamRragAUqp06ybWQmBOP91s3WeZNn0spiVT4/edit#gid=0


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm surprised how many different GOOD speedcubers (i average 20s) have replied to this thread. I would like to thank ALL of you guys!


----------



## applezfall (Jul 2, 2017)

Rami is getting one


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 2, 2017)

CantGetSub15Seconds said:


> Am I the only one that can't go to Worlds?


No. @Moonwinkcuber and others can't go too.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 3, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Standard makes the most sense, not everyone wants to pay $47 for a magnetic cube. The UM is only $5 more than the Ultimate, meaning Gan should be able to sell magnetic non super customized cubes for around $25.


When they are usually 26... or maybe 23-24 for the slandered edition. I would predict 30-35, because of the magnets and the extra labor for the magnets


----------



## Luke8 (Jul 3, 2017)

If it was standard, why would Feliks use it? My best bets would be Gan 356 AirS Magnetic, or the Gan3-56 Air Supreme Magnetic. He used the SM on the 5.97 WR average.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 4, 2017)

Dana just uploaded an unboxing.


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Jul 4, 2017)

CantGetSub15Seconds said:


> Well, he actually switched to the SM.


I heard it wasn't a regular air magnetized, but a magnetized GAN 356 Air S, but don't ask me what that is.


----------



## Ernestguo (Jul 4, 2017)

I agree on the standard because feliks might like the air magnetized more than the air u magnetized


----------



## Ernestguo (Jul 4, 2017)

MoyuDayanLover3 said:


> I heard it wasn't a regular air magnetized, but a magnetized GAN 356 Air S, but don't ask me what that is.


not to disrespect your opinion, but may i know the source?


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 4, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1398449440203450&id=1049116961803368&__tn__=*s


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 4, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1398449440203450&id=1049116961803368&__tn__=*s


Any source other then facebook? I can't use it.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 5, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Any source other then facebook? I can't use it.


Idk... 2 people have unboxed the AirS M on yt but that's it.


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jul 5, 2017)

katsudon said:


> It probably means Standard Edition, not sure if this store is trusty (especially since they still call gan gans), but I found the name here: http://thegioirubik.com/san-pham/ganspuzzle-gans-air-sm-standard-magnetic/.


Firstly this website calls it gans, secondly it is gans because is was ganspuzzle not ganpuzzle


----------



## OldSlowCuber (Jul 5, 2017)

CantGetSub15Seconds said:


> I saw a GAN 356 Air SM Prototype cube in Feliks Zemdegs' video,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps the 'S' stands for 'Silent' as one YouTuber noted how much quieter the SM was than the UM.


----------



## dboeren (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm definitely interested in another quality inexpensive magnetic cube (ie - GTS2M competitor) if that's what this turns out to be.


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Jul 6, 2017)

Ernestguo said:


> not to disrespect your opinion, but may i know the source?


I saw a comment in a video saying they saw that somewhere, though I'm not sure where.


----------



## Perfectionist (Jul 6, 2017)

This is quite fascinating... 

Normally when companies launch a new product - they start hyping things up weeks/months before and tease out information on the new/improved features it will have... 

However Gan do the exact opposite - they have a new cube coming out... and nobody knows anything about it! 
Even their website hasn't been updated... wonder why?


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 7, 2017)

Dana Yi has a video about it. Gan sent her one and it looks like a standard Gan 356 Air with magnets because it has clear note pre-installed. Link to the video here:


----------



## shiftyswifty (Jul 17, 2017)

in JR cuber's vlog from nationals he asked Rami about it and he said they changed the mechanism. here's the link.




(7:06)


----------



## Badcuber (Jul 20, 2017)

I hope the mechanism changes will affect the price because I really can't afford to buy the UM and hoping that the SM is going to be cheaper. Because really who really was willing to pay 47.37$ for that cube when you could do it cheaper by putting the magnets in them selfs.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 20, 2017)

Badcuber said:


> I hope the mechanism changes will affect the price because I really can't afford to buy the UM and hoping that the SM is going to be cheaper. Because really who really was willing to pay 47.37$ for that cube when you could do it cheaper by putting the magnets in them selfs.


It will still be around. $50. I talked to Rami at Nats.


----------



## Badcuber (Jul 20, 2017)

Really!
Who wants to spend that much money on a cube?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 20, 2017)

Badcuber said:


> Really!
> Who wants to spend that much money on a cube?


Chris tran. 

He could spend $100+ lol.


----------



## Perfectionist (Jul 20, 2017)

Why is Gan being so secretive about this cube?


----------



## Aysha (Jul 20, 2017)

Perfectionist said:


> Why is Gan being so secretive about this cube?



It was available to test out at the World Championship! I tried it myself and it was really light. I couldn't properly test it but I did get some lockups (maybe because I wasn't used to it's turning style yet).


----------



## Badcuber (Jul 21, 2017)

I recon that if gan is going to become the best cube manufacturers in the entire world and produce more record breaking cubes they need to think about what the cubes want more, like budget and stuff because if their prices keep going up I don't think I will buy them anymore. Cubing companies should be all about the cubers and not the money. I am pretty sure that there is a cheaper way of making magnetic cubes, like using robots in instal the magnets they are way more precise and cost effective.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jul 21, 2017)

Badcuber said:


> I recon that if gan is going to become the best cube manufacturers in the entire world and produce more record breaking cubes they need to think about what the cubes want more, like budget and stuff because if their prices keep going up I don't think I will buy them anymore. Cubing companies should be all about the cubers and not the money. I am pretty sure that there is a cheaper way of making magnetic cubes, like using robots in instal the magnets they are way more precise and cost effective.


Keep in mind that Gan is a small company and it would be hugely expensive to obtain the robots.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 21, 2017)

Aysha said:


> It was available to test out at the World Championship! I tried it myself and it was really light. I couldn't properly test it but I did get some lockups (maybe because I wasn't used to it's turning style yet).


Wait, it was?! How did I miss it?!?!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Wait, it was?! How did I miss it?!?!


They only make 3x3s...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 21, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> They only make 3x3s...


I know, but nobody said anything!


----------



## Aysha (Jul 21, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Wait, it was?! How did I miss it?!?!



It was at the fun village, where they displayed the new Rubiks speed cube along with the new Rubiks 2x2.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 21, 2017)

Aysha said:


> It was at the fun village, where they displayed the new Rubiks speed cube along with the new Rubiks 2x2.


Speaking of which how are the rubik's cubes?


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 21, 2017)

Badcuber said:


> (…) they need to think about what the cubes want more, like budget and stuff because if their prices keep going up I don't think I will buy them anymore. Cubing companies should be all about the cubers and not the money. I am pretty sure that there is a cheaper way of making magnetic cubes, like using robots in instal the magnets they are way more precise and cost effective.



You don't have to buy their cubes if you think they're overpriced. It's not like they have a monopoly on premium speedcubing hardware.

Also, manufacturing is dirt cheap. You're not paying for materials or even labour; I'd expect that most of the cost is to cover R&D.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 21, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> Speaking of which how are the rubik's cubes?


If 5 is average, then 6-7/10. 


Aysha said:


> the new Rubiks 2x2.


A new 2x2? How was it? 

Maybe they could make a better 4x4 sometime soon.


----------



## Perfectionist (Jul 22, 2017)

Feliks apparently has an SM... and has already made it his Main!
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1etN_cYzamRragAUqp06ybWQmBOP91s3WeZNn0spiVT4/edit#gid=0

I'm guessing that GAN has sent out prototypes to some of the top cubers for testing... yet even as a beta model, it seems to be better than anything else out there!

I wonder how good the SM will be after Gan has listened to the feedback, and polished and finalised the design for mass production!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 22, 2017)

Perfectionist said:


> Feliks apparently has an SM... and has already made it his Main!
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1etN_cYzamRragAUqp06ybWQmBOP91s3WeZNn0spiVT4/edit#gid=0
> 
> I'm guessing that GAN has sent out prototypes to some of the top cubers for testing... yet even as a beta model, it seems to be better than anything else out there!
> ...


Look at the first post in this thread...


----------



## Aysha (Jul 22, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> Speaking of which how are the rubik's cubes?





Competition Cuber said:


> A new 2x2? How was it?



Honestly, they were both really good! I loved the 3x3 (we all got one as competitors in our welcome pack) and 2x2.

The 2x2 was stickerless and was especially good. When I asked if there were any plans for magnets he showed me a prototype with one and honestly it was amazing!!


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 22, 2017)

Perfectionist said:


> Feliks apparently has an SM... and has already made it his Main!
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1etN_cYzamRragAUqp06ybWQmBOP91s3WeZNn0spiVT4/edit#gid=0



The SM being his main is "old" news by now, but… the new Rubik's 2x2 as a main? Really curious as to how much of a game-changer it is.


----------



## Perfectionist (Jul 22, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Look at the first post in this thread...


Thanks + Dang + Lol !!

So it's been almost 6 weeks - and we still don't know anything more?!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 22, 2017)

Perfectionist said:


> Thanks + Dang + Lol !!
> 
> So it's been almost 6 weeks - and we still don't know anything more?!


Rami said they changed the mech


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 22, 2017)

Aysha said:


> Honestly, they were both really good! I loved the 3x3 (we all got one as competitors in our welcome pack) and 2x2.
> 
> The 2x2 was stickerless and was especially good. When I asked if there were any plans for magnets he showed me a prototype with one and honestly it was amazing!!


Gan 2x2? Now thats something.


----------



## Badcuber (Jul 23, 2017)

But will it kill the dyan?


----------



## The S layer (Jul 23, 2017)

Badcuber said:


> I hope the mechanism changes will affect the price because I really can't afford to buy the UM and hoping that the SM is going to be cheaper. Because really who really was willing to pay 47.37$ for that cube when you could do it cheaper by putting the magnets in them selfs.



If it's the magnets that cause the high price, then please explain why the Ultimate's price is almost as high ($41.98).


----------



## Badcuber (Jul 23, 2017)

> If it's the magnets that cause the high price, then please explain why the Ultimate's price is almost as high ($41.98).



I just realised!
What a idiot I am.
One thing that they did to the gans 356 air ultimate was instead of using screws to hold the pieces together they used glue. I meant the individual peices. And they said they spent a very long time letting it set and making sure it was glued properly. This may be why he price is so high.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 23, 2017)

Badcuber said:


> But will it kill the dyan?


~cough~Chuwen M~cough~


----------



## Badcuber (Jul 24, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> ~cough~Chuwen M~cough~


I don't do 2x2, how should I know that? All I knew was the dyan was really good and saw cyotheking's video.


----------



## Badcuber (Jul 24, 2017)

So a large factor on why the gans air SM will be so expensive because we believe that the pieces are held together with glue which is the same reason why the ultimate was $41.


----------



## Ksh13 (Jul 24, 2017)

Just to be clear, we have no info on what the price will be, right?

Edit: Also how do we have 5 pages of discussion on a cube, half of which was used on trying to figure out the meaning of a letter that means nothing lol


----------



## Badcuber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ksh13 said:


> Just to be clear, we have no info on what the price will be, right?



No, Rami said that it would be around the $60 range but that could change because this is just a prototype.


----------



## The S layer (Jul 24, 2017)

Badcuber said:


> One thing that they did to the gans 356 air ultimate was instead of using screws to hold the pieces together they used glue. I meant the individual peices. And they said they spent a very long time letting it set and making sure it was glued properly. This may be why he price is so high.



Not sure about "instead of screws", but yeah, to me it looks like it's mostly labor costs. They do say _"each cube takes our highly skilled technician *more than 3 hours*" and "labor costs are also more expensive".

Some good pictures and text on the UM page and the Ultimate page.



xyzzy said:



You're not paying for materials or even labour

Click to expand...


You think they're lying?_


----------



## DhruvA (Jul 24, 2017)

Badcuber said:


> No, Rami said that it would be around the $60 range but that could change because this is just a prototype.


$59.70
Yeah makes sense


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 24, 2017)

DhruvA said:


> $59.70
> Yeah makes sense


I hope its not that expensive though. $45.97?


----------



## Badcuber (Jul 24, 2017)

Well we all now now that it will be quite expensive and there will be arguments over if it is going to be worth getting concerning the price.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 25, 2017)

The longer this thread gets, the higher the price will be.


----------



## Badcuber (Jul 25, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> The longer this thread gets, the higher the price will be.


If this was the case I would shut up right about now.


----------



## tofu (Jul 27, 2017)

The creator himself talking about the cube,


M means the cube has magnets
New Cube compared to the Air
Lighter
Different surface inside
GES upgrade to V2 (GES)
IPG (core) upgraded to V4
Feels better in the hands
S is an upgrade just like the iphone 6 --> iphone 6s or 356 --> 356s
Upgrade but totally new cube if that makes sense.
credits to sandknot on reddit, for summarizing the info from the video

I saw a post on facebook talking about release date, but there's no official announcement as of yet.
However, Danny is a gan guru, so he's probably a good source.
This post can be found on gan's facebook page under the video "New rubiks/gan speedcube review"







I hope it doesnt end up costing $60.....


----------



## Badcuber (Jul 27, 2017)

Cool! Finally some more info!


----------



## Badcuber (Jul 27, 2017)

tofu said:


> I hope it doesnt end up costing $60.....


Do you have a better estimation on the price?


----------



## Perfectionist (Jul 28, 2017)

tofu said:


> The creator himself talking about the cube,
> 
> 
> M means the cube has magnets
> ...



Excellent! Finally some non-mysterious info lol!

I'm getting very excited about this cube... am I becoming a wierdo in my old age haha?!

Hopefully, it will live it to the hype and not be a huge anti-climax!

Found another little video on Youtube... from Dan The Man himself!


----------



## tofu (Jul 28, 2017)

Badcuber said:


> Do you have a better estimation on the price?



Sorry, no idea what pricing is going to be.


----------



## Perfectionist (Jul 28, 2017)

tofu said:


> Sorry, no idea what pricing is going to be.


No doubt Gan will be charging more than the UM, so it will retail at over $50... however, stores like Lightake will probably have it available for around $35 

I'm wondering though - would it be worth waiting for the new version of the Valk instead?


----------



## tofu (Jul 28, 2017)

Perfectionist said:


> No doubt Gan will be charging more than the UM, so it will retail at over $50... however, stores like Lightake will probably have it available for around $35
> 
> I'm wondering though - would it be worth waiting for the new version of the Valk instead?



If you liked the guoguan yuexiao, v2 of that is also coming out and cameron from speedcubeshop was very impressed with the prototype.

For me at least, im going to pick up all 3 as they come out.


----------



## Badcuber (Aug 2, 2017)

I just saw but Feliks is now using the Rubik's/gans 2x2 as his mains which mean he has finally got a cube better than his original white dyan 2x2. This must be good and if it is gans is on a roll seeing this is their first speed cube 2x2.


----------



## Luke8 (Aug 3, 2017)

_Notice: This is all opinion. Non of this is cold, hard facts. These predictions are simply, well, predictions._


I've researched the price and info of this product heavily, and have read countless forum posts. These are my conclusions:


*Price: *I expect the price of this cube to be from $54.99 to $59.70 (The WR average, set using the cube). More than the UM for sure. Gan has never been really good at low prices. $20.00 used to be a ton for a 3x3, but now with magnetic cubes, new technologies, and premium serviced cubes, that is mid to high range for a 3x3.

*Accesories:* I expect a new GES nut or two, and maybe a few more extra papers and stuff, but that's about it. I am really hoping for new GES nuts, or (gasp) a new GES Nuts series!

*Other Predictions:* I think the 2017 Rubik's Brand 2x2 (Feliks' main), and the SM will come out simultaneously. Along with that, A Gan Air S (non-magnetic) will come out as well for those who dislike magnets.


----------



## Badcuber (Aug 3, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> _Conclusion for Naming_*:* S=Supreme.



If you looked through this thread more you will find a video explaining that the S doesn't stand for anything, it is simply a term for a upgraded product like the iPhone 6S.

I can't wait to see what the new GES looks like some of mine have already threaded, I hope this decreases the chances of more theading.


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 3, 2017)

See SpeedCubeReview's interview with Feliks. He says that Gan worked on a new 2x2 with Rubik's and the new Gan is a Gan 356 AirS M. It has an upgraded core, and new GES nuts. So the "S" is like the iPhone 6S which is an upgrade of the iPhone 6. Hope that clears stuff out. Video is at the bottom.


----------



## Joshua Planting (Aug 7, 2017)

pretty sure it means softer magnets lol


----------



## Malkom (Aug 7, 2017)

Please stop it with the name guessing, we know what the s stands for.


----------



## Joshua Planting (Aug 8, 2017)

salt


----------



## 124Cuber (Aug 8, 2017)

Maybe it means slotted magnets, like how the moyu magnetic pyraminx and x man bell pyraminx have slots for the magnets.


----------



## Malkom (Aug 8, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Please stop it with the name guessing, we know what the s stands for.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 9, 2017)

Why cant we guess the names? We dont know for _certain_, and its not like we are doing you any harm.


----------



## Malkom (Aug 9, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Why cant we guess the names? We dont know for _certain_, and its not like we are doing you any harm.


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1398449440203450&id=1049116961803368&__tn__=*s


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 9, 2017)

Malkom said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1398449440203450&id=1049116961803368&__tn__=*s


Im not allowed to use facebook, whats the name?


----------



## Malkom (Aug 9, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Im not allowed to use facebook, whats the name?


You don't need to login to see the post.


----------



## Aysha (Aug 9, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Why cant we guess the names? We dont know for _certain_, and its not like we are doing you any harm.



He also clarifies it in this video:


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 9, 2017)

-sexymoves
-speedcubin'
-stupendous
-speedvelocityofanunladenswallow


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 9, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> speedvelocityofanunladenswallow


African or European swallow?


----------



## XLCuber (Aug 10, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> That seems convincing, but the cube Feliks uses has fullbrights. His could be custom though. I also plugged the text on that page into Google Translate and got this:
> "The Gans Air Standard version was mod"
> This doesn't give any concrete evidence either way, but I found it interesting.


Feliks can use any color scheme/shades.


----------



## Zerksies (Aug 24, 2017)

Solving Master


----------



## Badcuber (Aug 31, 2017)

Big news everybody!

It is out now, priced at 50$ or so. So excited. You can only get it from the GANCube website.


----------



## Badcuber (Aug 31, 2017)

It will be soon, it was only released three days ago.


----------



## Zerksies (Aug 31, 2017)

I should be receiving my two tomorrow


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Aug 31, 2017)

How cheap would it be if it was on cubezz...


----------



## Badcuber (Aug 31, 2017)

CantGetSub15Seconds said:


> How cheap would it be if it was on cubezz...


I would guess about 35$.


----------



## Badcuber (Sep 3, 2017)

I hope that gancube will come out with the gan356 air s (gan356 air sm without magnets) and with the magnet slots, I am hoping that this would be cheaper and then I can put my own magnets of my choice into it. That will be cool. Or even if they supply you with a few different types of magnets and like with the springs you can swap them out with some new cool piece design.


----------



## Exotic Butters (Sep 9, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> I think the s means supreme. My birthday is soon so I hope it comes out in time!


The S in SM doesnt stand fir anything. It stands for "new edition kinda". Like iphobe 6s.

Also. The cube feliks used for his 4.73 WR was a prototype gan air M. Which is a standard gan air with magnets. So that cant be it.


----------



## Zerksies (Sep 10, 2017)

Exotic Butters said:


> The S in SM doesnt stand fir anything. It stands for "new edition kinda". Like iphobe 6s.
> 
> Also. The cube feliks used for his 4.73 WR was a prototype gan air M. Which is a standard gan air with magnets. So that cant be it.


The SM doesn't feel as solid as the UM, but I prefer the SM


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 10, 2017)

I just want it to come out on the cubicle already.


----------



## Zerksies (Sep 10, 2017)

Definitely s good cube, It's going to be a lot of peoples main's


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 14, 2017)

According to speedcube.com.au SM stands for "Superspeed Magneto".


----------



## Badcuber (Sep 14, 2017)

Benjamin Warry said:


> According to speedcube.com.au SM stands for "Superspeed Magneto".


Yeah I understand what you are saying but gan used that and many others as advertising for the cube trying to get people to guess what it really does mean. In a video in this chat he released that the s is for upgraded and nothing else. Superspeed Magneto was the final teaser for what it stood for and was featured on the pamphlet but it isn't the true meaning as it really is just a gan 356 air upgraded to have the honey comb design just like the gan 356 v2 was an upgraded version of the gan 356.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 14, 2017)

@4Chan, any idea of when the SM will get released at the cubicle?


Luke8 said:


> *Other Predictions:* I think the 2017 Rubik's Brand 2x2 (Feliks' main), and the SM will come out simultaneously. Along with that, A Gan Air S (non-magnetic) will come out as well for those who dislike magnets.


Even if there isn't, you can simply take the magnets out of the pieces. They're not even glued in. It doesn't have the ultimate mod done to it either.


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Sep 16, 2017)

GOOD NEWS! Thecubicle.us now sells the SM. Until the 24th, it is priced at $39. It also released on lightake.com with a currently discounted price of $35 plus 2 dollar shipping. SCS also sells it I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 16, 2017)

SCS has it for 34.95 and you can get 10% off with discount codes.


----------



## VenomCubing (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm wondering, do the caps on the air fit on the air SM? If they do, i could get an illusion gan air sm.


----------



## 124Cuber (Sep 20, 2017)

124Cuber said:


> Maybe it means slotted magnets, like how the moyu magnetic pyraminx and x man bell pyraminx have slots for the magnets.


Just found out my prediction was correct for one of the changes, it does have slotted magnets, which is show in legoboyz3!'s video!


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 28, 2017)

JUST NOTICED THAT IT WAS ON CUBEZZ AND IT IS SOOOOO CHEAP COMPARED TO OTHER STORES


----------



## MrHunterGames (Jan 8, 2018)

SM stands for superspeed magneto


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 9, 2018)

MrHunterGames said:


> SM stands for superspeed magneto


This cube has been out for a while now. May I ask what was the point of bumping this thread?


----------



## MrHunterGames (Jan 9, 2018)

just for people that didnt know what sm stands for


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 10, 2018)

MrHunterGames said:


> just for people that didnt know what sm stands for


The cube has been out since august, Im pretty sure we all know what "SM" means now


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Jan 13, 2018)

MrHunterGames said:


> SM stands for superspeed magneto


this was in september; check date to avoid bumping thread; we know


----------

